# Catawba



## bob1 (Apr 9, 2012)

I set 3 more grape sets this year and they were Catawba. After setting them 
I think I discovered they are a seedless grape. This true ?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 9, 2012)

Good luck with the vines.
Not sure if they are seedless, but around here, Missouri, they make a Pink Catawba that is a sweet rose wine. Guessing you could ferment it dry but most of the winerys do it sweet.
someone else will have to answer the seed question.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 9, 2012)

Catawba is a seeded grape. There are pink seedless grapes but they are not Catawba.


----------



## FTC Wines (Apr 9, 2012)

I agree Catawba have seeds, mine have already set tiny grape clusters, so have my Merlot. Could be a disaster here the Ga. Mountains, where we can get frost on Mothers Day! Roy


----------



## bob1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks. I like herring the fact they are not seedless. If they were guess it would have been ok. The kids would like to have one that was seedless. 

I had read about them and the wine they make. That was one of the reasons I chose them. I thought they would be good to blend with the Cab. for jelly.


----------



## garymc (Apr 10, 2012)

Nothing like good old pink catawba wine from a Missouri winery. I have a friend who grows muscadines and makes muscadine wine. He planted a few rows of catawba grapes a couple of years ago just to have it to blend with the muscadine wine. I have to ask him if he's going to make the wines separate and then blend, or mix the grapes right from the start.


----------



## bob1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Not a bad idea. I put out one male, 1 female just for eating and jelly. If ever I have more than enough I might try that in a few years.


----------

